# Tripod recommendations? Gitzo 1 or 2? Ball head ?



## funkxjyoo (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi! 

I need to get a tripod for 5d mk III. I will be using 24-70mm II most of the time, outdoor. 

I did my research and it seems like Gitzo is mostly recommended.

With my gear, will it be safe to get Gitzo 1 series? or just go with 2 series for safety? 
(I prefer a lighter tripod but wasn't sure if 1 series is sturdy enough?)

And any recommendations for a ball head? 
With Gitzo 1542T, it seems like Markins Q3T is a good combo, but does that work well with Gitzo 2 series too? 

And if anybody can recommend a LESS PRICEY ball head with as good quality, I would really appreciate it! 

** if available, can you please post links to the products too? 

Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2013)

For a travel tripod, it doesn't get much better than the Really Right Stuff TQC-14 and BH-30 LR. But the Gitzo 1542T with the Markins Q3T would do nicely - a friend just got one to use with a 5DIII/7D + 100-400, and is quite pleased with it.


----------

